# The Final Word On Collars, Please.



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm in the market for a collar that will last a long time. I have two problems.

1. What kind of collar is best for Havanese? Is rolled leather better than flat leather? Rolled (round) leather isn't easy to find every where but I found a cute leather braided collar(not cheap but quality and attractive)--but it's not exactly "rolled". I don't want to invest in a good collar that isn't rolled only to find out Bella matts more,etc.

2. The second question is concerning sizing. Bella measures 9 inches around the neck. We got a rolled leather collar from Petsmart but the 10 inch was too small and the 12 inch was too big. The braided collar I've already mentioned fits the neck size 8-12 inches. But if braided will matt her hair, I'm stuck.

Your help will be greatly appreciated as I'll have tons of time by not searching the internet and my husband and I will have to come up with another topic to discuss.:biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I recently purchased the alpine rope collar from Timberwolf Pet Products. I have the 11" and Salsa's neck measures 9". It is rolled, braided nylon. It is lightweight and supposed to be comfortable and good for long haired breeds. They also have a step in harness and head halter type in the alpine rolled nylon. I don't know if it is as good as the rolled leather though. It does seem to be good quality and soft.

Unfortunately I haven't used it enough to give you a review as to matting and how long it lasts.

The website is www.timberwolfpetproducts.com


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has a rolled leather collar. It DOES mat him at times - but only if he is playing with other dogs, as they tend to grab him in that area. It is very functional and works well for us. I would advise against braided rolled leather (not sure with the nylon Debby mentioned - that sounds like it could work)... I put one on Kubrick at a store just to see and it was really catching his hair, so I wouldn't recommend it. As far as size, Kubrick uses a 14" in the smallest setting possible as the 12" is too tight. It is a little loose, but He can't get out of it at all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We like the rolled leather--- once my boys went through blowing their coats we've had not problems with matting (but they are not in full coat) I would think braided leather might cause matting -- unless the strips are as fine as nylon braided would be. I can just see hair getting caught in the braids. 

I know I have seen an 11inch rolled may want to look on line-- or also just go back and compare the other 10 and 12" ones I have found they are not all really the same length. so you may luck out.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Nancy,

Sissy has the rolled leather collar. I think I got it at Petsmart. It really isn't that bad on Sissy for matting. She loves her collar and when I take it off and later put it back on her she dances and all excited.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

My boys have collars from Mrs. Bones that are made of a strong cloth/velvet material (3/4" thick I believe). They both have the Dali print, Carlito in deep purple and silver and Nico in blue and gold. I love them and the boys seem to like them too. THey have a clasp that buckles with the three prongs that snap into their cartridge, which I prefer to having the collars that have to be tucked in with the single metal prong and then threaded through the loop. With Nico, because he used to strain on the leash, I use his Premier Easy Walk Harness and collar at the same time. It prevents pulling and keeps the leash from dragging since the Easy Walk buckles in the front. 

We don't see any matting, but that is probably because I only put the collars on the boys when they leave the highrise, because I figure there is no way they could get out the condo door, down the elevator, past the doormen and out into the street, although I guess stranger things have happened :suspicious:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has a rolled leather from PetSmart size 10". She does not matt with it, although now she wears a nylon in ground fense collar most of the time and it has broken most of the long hair on that portion of her neck. Most collars that are worn all the time will do this. I know nothing about the braided collars. I like the sound of Kristin's collars, what is that web site?

good luck


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

rolled collars, i get my from a store in denver called CBPAws. it's all he's worn since he was a puppy.he has the 10"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet both have rolled leather ones as well.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Sandi!

Glad I could entice you with my collar description 

Here is the link to the site:

http://www.mrsbones.com

I also got them the 4' velvet leashes to match, they look so cute, and the collars are lightweight but very strong. Like I mentioned before, I am not sure if they cause matting if they are left on constantly, but I have never seen matting on either of the boys in the few hours that they wear their collars each day.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

there is a great family owned pet store here in edmonton, called g&e pharmacy, yeah, it's also a pharmacy where i can get all sorts of drugs way cheaper that the vets...sorry, off topic...anyway, i found a very nice rolled leather collar for cheap. it's a size 12 and i use it at the last hole and it's very loose on mugs. i use a harness for attaching the leash.
matting seems not to be a problem around his neck.
joe


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your wisdom. I'm going to concentrate on the rolled leather collars--but those velvet collars are adorable! This has been a great help. Thank you all again!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

All of mine just use the standard buckly collars from Petsmart/Petco. Daisy has had hers since she was a puppy, so over 4 years! 
My dogs don't wear their collars on a regular basis. Only for walks or trips to the store etc. So I don't find too much matting because I put the collar on right before we leave, and take it right off as soon as we get back home.
Have fun with your shopping!!


----------

